# Attempt at inlay and etch



## merlijny2k (Dec 25, 2016)

My sisters birthday was in november, and at last the knife im refinishing for her long overdue is taking shape

Epoxy handle inlays https://imgur.com/gallery/DcaWJ

Filed out the grooves in the handles. Painted and then filled with epoxy mixed with glitter. 

Also made a first attempt at etching but that turned out a bit fugly. I will be sanding it off later and retry with the nail polish method to reverse the pattern.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 25, 2016)

Nailpolish etch pattern reversed. Much improved now. https://imgur.com/gallery/xe2hu

I dig the etch a lot more now. Now for final sharpening and off she goes. I had it sharp allready but apparently that edge didn't like the acid bath much.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice, what etchant did you use? What grit did you sand the blade to?


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 26, 2016)

Blade is first a rather course belt i cut open to han sand with and then 400 sandpaper. Failed to remove the deepest scratches from the stone though. A few remain after lots of work. Tried to etch over the worst ones. Handle is sanded with same 400 then kitchen steelwool for shining pots and pans. Etchant is about 600ml 3% kitchen vinegar with 200g citric acid, heated to about 70 degree celcius and etched for about 40 minutes.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 26, 2016)

Etch didn't affect the part of the blade that i left unsanded to preserve the original brand etch at first. I dont lnow if that is because it has some super thin invisible patina layer or because it was more polished than the one it has now or both. In any case i ulitimately removed the logo (Sabatier 2 Lions made in china nothing special. Steel feels like a 0.4 % carbon german knife steel than like 0.3% carbon dollar store steel when thinning though. (By now i have quite some experience sharpening both on the same stone so i can start to feel the nuances)


----------

